# Heading to PCB on Saturday



## Impact97 (Jun 9, 2017)

Any updates on surf fishing and/or pier fishing?  Last I heard, the bait is showing up and some kings off the pier.  Any whiting or pompano or Spanish off the beach?

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## Wanderlust (Jun 10, 2017)

Camped at St. Andrews 6-3 thru 6-8. My daughter and I fished off the jetties and caught our limit of mangrove snapper (5 Each)  3 days and got 7 two days. Lots of bait around and the blue runners were so thick it was hard to get past them to catch the snapper. Walked out on the pier one evening and saw a few Spanish being caught along with some blue fish.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm here this week too Impact. I have an extra kayak with me if your interested in doing some inshore fishing. I'm here thru Thursday. Fished the flats across from the pass yesterday midday and had some decent Spanish bite. Got two to the boat but shook off as I was pulling them out of the water. Several more strikes, but had the wrong pole. Wasn't stiff enough to set the hook. 
Good times regardless!


----------



## Impact97 (Jun 19, 2017)

*Kayak*

Geffellz18,

I really appreciate the invite.  As it turned out, I got a nasty bug and was not in a space to venture out.  It is such an awesome thing sharing the love of the outdoors and people like you make it that much better.  Thanks again and I hope you had a blast.


----------

